# [SOLVED] Zewnętrzna kieszeń HDD na WIFI - konfiguracja samby

## Zitan

Za nim zadam pytanie na tym forum zawsze staram się szperać gdzie się da ale tym razem nie wiem nawet czego szukać. Mam taką oto kieszeń HDD Airlive WMU-6500FS ustrojstwo ma wbudowaną obsługę SAMBY. Pytanie dlaczego nie mogę odnaleźć jej w nautiliusie?. Zainstalowałem samba-server, samba-client samba-libs i oczywiście GnomeVFS z obsługą samby. Urządzenie działa ponieważ mogę się zdalnie zalogować. 

```
telnet 192.168.0.101

Trying 192.168.0.101...

Connected to 192.168.0.101.

Escape character is '^]'.

   ==========================

  [ Network Attached Storage ]

  [    Linux 2.4.28 [JKR]    ]

   ==========================

storage login: root

Password: 

  [   FW 4.00b4.C009-M2[NG]    ]

  [ http://mgb111.pradnik.net/ ]

/mnt/C

```

emerge --info

```
System uname: Linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r5-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_E6850_@_3.00GHz-with-gentoo-2.1.5

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 01 Sep 2009 05:30:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p28

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.8-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.6.2-r1

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r8

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.1.5

sys-apps/openrc:     0.5.0-r2

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.0

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2, 1.11

sys-devel/binutils:  2.19.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6a

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.29

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/home/gentoo/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests ccache distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirror.switch.ch/mirror/gentoo/ http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo http://mirror.switch.ch/ftp/mirror/gentoo/"

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="pl"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext 64bit X a52 aac acl acpi akonadi alac alsa amd64 amr bash-completion berkdb bidi bindist bzip2 caps ccache cdda cddax cddb cdparanoia cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt css cups custom-cflags custom-cpuopts custom-cxxflags custom-optimization dbus dga directfb divx djbfft dri dvb dvd dvdr dvdread encode exif fbcon ffmpeg flac fortran fuse gdbm gif gnome gpm gtk gtk2 hal iconv isdnlog javascript jbig jpeg jpeg2k kde lame libnotify lirc live lzo mad matroska midi mixer mmap mmx mmxext mng motif mp2 mp3 mp4 mpeg mpeg2 mudflap multilib musepack mysql ncurses network network-cron nls nptl nptlonly ogg ogm opengl openmp pam pcre perl pic pl png pppd pulseaudio pvr python qt3 qt3support qt4 readline reflection sdl-image sdl-sound sdlaudio session slang speex spl sql sse sse2 ssl ssse3 svg symlink sysfs tcpd theora threads tiff truetype uk_bleb uk_rt unicode v4l v4l2 vcd vdpau vorbis wav wavpack x264 xattr xcb xine xml xorg xosd xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="virtuoso usb-audio" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CAMERAS="*" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev mouse keyboard joystick" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nv nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

emerge samba samba-client samba-libs gnome-vfs

```
These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] net-fs/samba-libs-3.3.7  USE="caps cups ldap pam syslog winbind -ads -aio -cluster -debug -examples" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-fs/samba-client-3.3.7  USE="aio caps cups ldap syslog winbind zeroconf -ads -avahi -cluster -debug -minimal" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-fs/samba-3.3.7  USE="client server" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.24.1  USE="acl fam gnutls hal kerberos samba ssl -avahi -debug -doc -ipv6" 0 kB

Total: 4 packages (4 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

smb.conf kieszeni

```
[global]

        netbios name = storage

        workgroup = WORKGROUP

        server string = samba server

        load printers = no

        show add printer wizard = no

        disable spoolss = yes

        use client driver = yes

        log file = /var/log/%m.log

        lock directory = /var/lock

        max log size = 0

        security = User

        encrypt passwords = yes

        smb passwd file = /etc/samba/smbpasswd

        socket options = IPTOS_LOWDELAY TCP_NODELAY

        security mask = 0777

        create mask = 0777

        fstype = NTFS

        max smbd processes = 10

        map to guest = Bad User

        csc policy = disable

        hide dot files = yes

        hide files = /./.*/aquota.*/

        veto files = /aquota.*/

        block size = 4096

        guest ok = no

getwd cache = Yes

        lm announce = yes

        lm interval = 120

        max xmit = 8192

        display charset = UTF8

        unix charset = UTF8

        status = no

        deadtime = 1

        level2 oplocks = True

        dns proxy = no

[Public]

        comment = Public Directory for everyone

        path = /mnt/Public

        browseable = yes

        public = yes

        writable = yes

        guest only = yes

        guest ok = yes

        create mode = 0777

        directory mode = 0777

[USB_DISK]

        comment = Total USB External Disk

        path = /mnt/USB

        browseable = yes

        public = yes

        writable = yes

        guest only = yes

        guest ok = yes

        create mode = 0777

        directory mode = 0777

[Configure]

        comment = Configure for Storage AP

        path = /var/config/Configure

        browseable = yes

        public = yes

        writable = no

        guest ok = yes

        create mode = 0775

        directory mode = 0775

```

jak tą kieszeń "włączyć" w otoczeniu sieciowym?

----------

## Qlawy

w zasadzie powinno wystarczyć

```
workgroup = Twoja_grupa_robocza
```

możesz ewentualnie sprawdzić co na to smbclient. Bo obstawiam, że kieszonka działa, ale jak nie widać w otoczeniu sieciowym to znaczy wg Ciebie, że nie działa. Sprawdź smbclinet jak mówiłem, a potem tę grupę roboczą.[/quote]

----------

## Zitan

 *Qlawy wrote:*   

> w zasadzie powinno wystarczyć
> 
> ```
> workgroup = Twoja_grupa_robocza
> ```
> ...

 [/quote]

jestem noga jeśli chodzi o sambę możesz mi to bardziej wyjaśnić. Chodzi Ci o ustawienia mojego lokalnego smb.conf czy smbclient?

----------

## Belliash

Nie wiem jak w gnomie, ale w kde nie musi byc tej samej grupy roboczej - mozna przegladac cala siec.

Natomiast w oryginale, w windowsie 2 komputery musza nalezec do tej samej grupy roboczej aby sie widzialy.

Sprobuj zatem ustawic taka sama grupe robocza w kieszeni i komputerze...

----------

## Zitan

```
 

[global]

   workgroup = WORKGROUP

   server string = Samba Server

   security = user

   load printers = yes

   log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m

   max log size = 50

   local master = yes

   dns proxy = no 

```

A może problem tkwi w złej instalacji gnome, bo po wpisaniu w pasku adresu smb:/// dostaję komunikat "Program Nautilius nie obsługuje położeń smb"

----------

## Belliash

moze byc...

sprobuj innego programu. Byl taki specjalny do przegladania zasobow ale nie pamietam nazwy ;/

----------

## Zitan

 *Qlawy wrote:*   

> w zasadzie powinno wystarczyć
> 
> ```
> workgroup = Twoja_grupa_robocza
> ```
> ...

 

jak najbardziej się zgadza, ale grupę zmieniłem w gconf-editor. System -> smb -> workgroup wartość klucza WORKGROUP (bo w moi przypadku grupa robocza to WORKGROUP)

 *Zitan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...A może problem tkwi w złej instalacji gnome, bo po wpisaniu w pasku adresu smb:/// dostaję komunikat "Program Nautilius nie obsługuje położeń smb"

 

A no był trzeba jeszcze zainstalować

```
gnome-base/gvfs-1.2.3  USE="bash-completion cdda fuse gnome hal samba -archive -avahi -bluetooth -debug -doc -gnome-keyring -gphoto2"
```

z obsługą samby.

Poza tym przeniosłem flagę "samba" na stałe do make.conf i zaktualizowałem pakiety z opcją --newuse

Teraz działa poprawnie, dodaje SOLVED dzięki wielkie za naprowadzenie.

----------

